# Sticky  Interesting threads - suggestions welcome



## Sedi

Hi,
I thought the Digi&ABC forum lacks a sticky with some links to threads that offer good info or are otherwise interesting. I'll start this off with this excellent thread from member "Freddy2":
https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/everything-you-ever-wanted-know-about-casio-dbc-series-726143.html

This thread is a little older but still interesting - posted by member "ecalzo":
https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/less-well-known-brand-abc-watches-213913.html#post5389565
many of the links no longer work but still a nice list.

Review of the new Germin "Fenix" by member "gaijin":
https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/garmin-fenix-ongoing-review-several-parts-746366.html

Smaug's review of the Casio Heart Rate Monitor watch CHR-200:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/review-casiosport-chr-200-heart-rate-monitor-805777.html#post5881264

Review of the Timex T49900 by member "cal..45":
https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/review-timex-t-49900-a-839198.html

Review of the Casio PRG-240 by "Queen6":
https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/prg-240-review-comparison`s-477483.html

Delmarco's review of the PAG-240T (PRG-240) - thanks!
https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/cas...finder-juicy-pictures-879582.html#post6464336

Great comparison between the Casio G-Shock GD-350, Timex T49851 Expedition and the XL-sized Timex T49950 Expedition by member "Pelican":
https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/battle-vibration-watches-casio-vs-timex-918015.html

Great module swap between PRG-200 and PRG-250 done by pegase747:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/my-ultimate-protrek-961015.html#post7170100

In-depth review of the Garmin Tactix from a military point of view - author is TM2013:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/initial-review-garmin-tactix-1000862.html

If anyone has any suggestions - please PM me and I'll add it to the list.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Sedi

I'll open this thread for contributions - so if anyone has any interesting links to threads in this forum - feel free to add them.

cheers, Sedi


----------

